# Tylko nie krusz



## dreamlike

Hi,

how best to convey "Tylko nie krusz" in English? It's an order said by Polish mothers, at least that's what my Mom tends to say when I'm eating something crunchy. "don't crumble" would to the trick?


----------



## LilianaB

Don't make crumbs. Crumbs, of course. I looked at your word and I wrote crumbles before.


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, that would be it. Thanks.


----------



## Mrs Large

I'm not so sure about don't crumble - that would mean you are asking your children not to fall apart. 
I would tell mine (and often do) "Don't make a mess" or "don't leave crumbs"


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, "Don't leave crumbs" sounds like a viable alternative. Thank you, Mrs Large. As far as "Don't crumble" goes, I wasn't sure about it at all, that's why I posed a question - frankly, it sounds as awkward and cumbersome to me as it possibly can...


----------



## rzrz

"Sit up straight" and "Keep your elbows off the table" are the typical things parents say to children at the dinner table in English-speaking countries. I don't think I've ever heard "Don't complain".

As for "Tylko no krusz", something like "Don't get crumbs everywhere" comes to mind.


----------



## majlo

Another option I've just heard: "Watch the crumbs!".

I don't know, dreamlike, but I doubt it.


----------



## dreamlike

Where did you hear it, majlo, out of sheer curiosity?


----------



## majlo

In "Keeping Up Appearances". The previous one I added, "Mind the crumbs", also comes from the series.


----------



## Baltic Sea

How about: Be careful not to crumble.


----------



## dreamlike

Baltic Sea said:


> How about: Be careful not to crumble.


No, using the verb "crumble" wouldn't work. If it's of any interest to you, I started a thread about this in the English-English forum.


----------



## Baltic Sea

How about: Be careful not to crumble?


----------

